# How is the R15 since the last update?



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Based only on your own first-had experience, how do you think the R15 has progressed with the last software update?

My R15 is inactive right now, so I have no say.

Edit: typo


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

I've gotta give this one a "Somewhat Better", but again, i'm not a "heavy user" with allot of "SL's and TDL


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I can't really say because I didn't have the problem that was fixed to begin with.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

"Tandem" testing going well, except the R15 is (as we know) still not able to tell new from old. It is at least now recording consistently.


----------



## joecool1964 (Nov 20, 2005)

The reliability of the Series Links (at least as far as the local affiliates and
the afternoon soap operas) is definitely improved, at least for us. :hurah:


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Probably too soon to tell. I've had a couple of hickups that may or may not be related to the new software, am really not able to determine that.

Shows do appear to be recording properly, but they were before also. I think I missed one or two recordings immediately after getting 10AF, but they are recording now.

Stability and performance in general appear to be pretty much the same for me.

I've got two R15-500's.

Carl


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Clint Lamor said:


> I can't really say because I didn't have the problem that was fixed to begin with.


Oh, you're no fun!!!!!!!!!!:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I haven't really noticed any difference.


----------



## brykc14 (Jun 14, 2004)

Well for me it has got worse. The SL never did work right and still doesnt for me. But the worse part is now my units frezzes up and the manuel set R arent not recording either. Oh well maybe next update....


----------



## davenap (Dec 30, 2005)

I didn't have any major problems until this last update. My R15 is totally unusable. The only thing I can do right now is play items that I've recorded. After about 6 hours I can not change channels, the banner changes, but the content does not. DTV is sending me a new unit. I spent most of the day yesterday saving some of the recordings to DVD.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

If you have saved all your recordings... Go ahead and try the full system RESET EVERYTHING option (that should bring your unit to the initial state, with the latest version)


----------



## Thunder7 (Nov 16, 2005)

Somewhat better.... I was having an issue where it just wouldnt pick up a few shows at all once set. It woudl record the one I used to setup the SL, but no future episodes. This seems better overall......


----------



## davenap (Dec 30, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> If you have saved all your recordings... Go ahead and try the full system RESET EVERYTHING option (that should bring your unit to the initial state, with the latest version)


I did the RESET EVERYTHING option, and the reset didn't even work. It rebooted, but I still had my recordings.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

davenap said:


> I did the RESET EVERYTHING option, and the reset didn't even work. It rebooted, but I still had my recordings.


davenap, have you tried this method, as reported in an earlier thread by Earl.

Press the Red Reset Button on the front panel
-) During the reboot process, when the screen goes from BLUE to BLACK... HOLD DOWN ARROW and RECORD for 5 seconds.

This will start the equivilent to TiVo's Clear and Delete process.
It will clear out all settings and recordings, but the OS will remain as the OS that is currently installed on the unit.

Bear in mind though, that this will completely erase all settings. I'm not saying you should do this, but as a "last resort", i would try it if i was in your situation. With your box being almost useless, you don't have much to lose.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Worse for me. No lock-ups prior, 5 since. The other bugs are annoying, but the lock-ups really piss me off.


----------



## davenap (Dec 30, 2005)

Donnie Byrd,
I installed the replacement R15 last night after spending the weekend backing up the old R15. The replacement R15 seems to be working fine right now, but it's only been up for about 18 hours so far. About 30 minutes after powering up, it reset and started downloading the new software. I'm crossing my fingers.....


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

carl6 said:


> Probably too soon to tell. I've had a couple of hickups that may or may not be related to the new software, am really not able to determine that.
> 
> Shows do appear to be recording properly, but they were before also. I think I missed one or two recordings immediately after getting 10AF, but they are recording now.
> 
> ...


Ditto for me on this. Too soon to tell and my 3 R15 normally have been recording things ok. Only time will tell, I think we'll have to wait untill the two week period that Earl mentioned is over to be able to tell without a doubt if the Todo list/recording issue has really been sorted out.


----------



## cobaltblue (Feb 22, 2006)

The R-15 seems to be coming along slowly but surely with each update. I think the jury may still be out on the 103AF update at this time. Hopefullly D* will keep at it with improvements, updates and features.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Well we could just suspend this poll and try again in a week or two. The responses are generally positive though on this limited question though...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I would agree to that... since there is another upgrade on the horizon....

OP's Request... Suspended the poll


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

davenap said:


> Donnie Byrd,
> I installed the replacement R15 last night after spending the weekend backing up the old R15. The replacement R15 seems to be working fine right now, but it's only been up for about 18 hours so far. About 30 minutes after powering up, it reset and started downloading the new software. I'm crossing my fingers.....


Glad you got a replacement and i hope all goes well with this one. Good Luck.


----------

